# SQWIBS method of roasting/smoking Garlic



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2011)

Bride looked at SQWIBS thread on roasting garlic and took note....

Here we go...   EVOO, salt, CBP and into the smoker for 3 hours at 210..... Should have been longer as the elephant garlic is so large... 3 hours was not enough... ended up in the oven with the chicken at 350 for another hour....








Looks good but not cooked enough...... smoke is perfect.....







Pulled a rosemary plant and moved indoors 3 weeks ago for fresh rosemary all winter.. fresh baked garlic... and butter....







Under and over the skin went the BGR mix.....







Roasted chicken pictures yet to come.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like a damn good start. Cant wait to see the finish.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 2, 2011)

dagumm dave.... gonna make us wait till morning!!!!!!!!

looks good... definatly need to try one myself


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 2, 2011)

I was waiting to hear noises from the kitchen..... camera was ready.... then I heard "come and get it"... WHAT !!!... Well... this will have to do... legless, wingless, absolutely mouthwatering,

moist, smokey garlicky, rosemary roasted chicken.. (sorry about the blurry picture)... SQUIB has a winner in smoked garlic... Thanks SQUIB... sure is good stuff... Dave


----------



## sqwib (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2011)

Dang now I have two recipes to work on the garlic and the chicken


----------

